# I hate ING Direct



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I opened an account with them, foolishly sending a large wad using a direct deposit. Make one false move, like typing in your account info wrong or not copying down your account number and you are lost. They scoop up all your access and you have to beg to get it back. 

An old checking account was tied to this bank that remained unverified, and they're waiting for me to verify. But I closed the account long ago, and the bank I used has been unable to find my account info to provide a closing statement and change the ING transfer info to another bank. 

I send paperwork to ING, and they send me back the same form letters, telling me to get the closing statement. I'm a wreck over this, because I need the money in there to pay for the heating system change, and I got a whopping electricity bill (from using space heaters - take note). 

It seems that when you close an account your account number is purged, and all that remains is your contact info and SS#. 

HELP, HELP!


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel your pain and hope your day gets better. Yesterday I was actually pondering how much I hated my bank (Royal) but today I am getting my hate on for the guy who delivers my firewood. I find it helps to sometimes spread the hate around.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never been in this situation, but the best advice I have is to call them during regular business hours and explain the situation. If that person can't help you, ask to talk to their supervisor. Don't take no for an answer. Keep moving up the ladder until you get satisfaction.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mdhatress' advice is good. Once you get a person on the line, win them over to your side by starting with something funny. Try a line like, "hi, I'm calling today to negiotiate an end to the hostage crisis involving my money."

Once they've laughed with you, they are much more likely to go the extra mile to help you. It's okay to get serious later if needed, but start off light and develop a bond before you go all medieval on them. 

I'm always surprised how well a cheap joke works in getting telephone people to be extra nice to you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> mdhatress' advice is good. Once you get a person on the line, win them over to your side by starting with something funny. Try a line like, "hi, I'm calling today to negiotiate an end to the hostage crisis involving my money."
> 
> Once they've laughed with you, they are much more likely to go the extra mile to help you. It's okay to get serious later if needed, but start off light and develop a bond before you go all medieval on them.
> 
> I'm always surprised how well a cheap joke works in getting telephone people to be extra nice to you.


Agreed.

I have been waiting for a CD from Garmin for my GPS unit to replace a defective one. After a three week wait, I called customer service to enquire why it had not arrived.

I asked the guy if they were still using the Pony Express down there (Kansas) or had something gone wrong. He laughed and said he would look into it.

I got a call from the head honcho a half hour later advising me they had shipped another CD.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I have come to believe that they're genuinely trying to prevent me from getting to my money so they don't lose business. The status quo works for them, keeping my money in jail.

This afternoon I took a ride to the corporate office of the bank with the checking info I need, and spoke to the administrative staff. It looks hopeful that my info may be found when the staff searches the database. I will find out next week. It's all just a simple little free checking account number that I need.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Sounds hopeful.
I have the same feelings towards President's Choice banking. Status quo and screw the customers.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I do hope you can resolve this matter quickly, but I think your anger at ING is misplaced.

You, by your own admission gave them an incorrect account number and you closed the connect account. As far as ING is concerned, this is your identity.

The 'connect' account bank is following their usual procedures - you closed the account - no account, no record. 

ING is simply demanding that you identify yourself according to the terms of the account. If they were to do less and ended up giving your money to someone else you would be upset (obviously).

Anger is such a useless phenomenon - it wastes energy, blinds one to the real situation and makes solutions more difficult.

In my experience ING is a decent organisation. If you were as rigourous with your own banking as they are you wouldn't be in this situation.

That said, I do hope your can resolve the matter efficiently.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

rgray said:


> I do hope you can resolve this matter quickly, but I think your anger at ING is misplaced.
> 
> You, by your own admission gave them an incorrect account number and you closed the connect account. As far as ING is concerned, this is your identity.
> 
> ...


I didn't give them the wrong bank information as you state. They don't respond to me with an answer - they just send more form letters. 

They locked up my account a few times, and I had a beg to get access back. A lot of money is being held hostage in there, so it's upsetting. 

Sorry I have disappointed you, dad.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Apologies if I took the wrong implication from this:


MissGulch said:


> like typing in your account info wrong


None-the-less anger doesn't work. These organisations are trained to resist/ignore it.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

rgray said:


> None-the-less anger doesn't work. These organisations are trained to resist/ignore it.


OTOH, I seem to be on track to a happy conclusion. They got back to me with an email saying that my account will be closed and I will get a paper cheque. When a customer gets mad enough, and makes a lot of noise... 

Maybe it's an American thing, or a Noo Yawk thing - the squeaky wheel.  

Customer service people are generally not well trained, and most of their day is spent sending out form letters.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> OTOH, I seem to be on track to a happy conclusion. They got back to me with an email saying that my account will be closed and I will get a paper cheque.


:clap: 

In the final analysis it cones down to whatever works....


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

rgray said:


> MissGulch said:
> 
> 
> > OTOH, I seem to be on track to a happy conclusion. They got back to me with an email saying that my account will be closed and I will get a paper cheque.
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good luck, Miss G. From the ING commercials here in Canada, one would think that they are a bank without any concerns for the average person. Caveat emptor from now on with this bank.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've been with ING Direct for 4 years and have had no issues with them. I've referred a few of my friends to ING Direct (and received $13 per head ) and they've all been happy with it. Just dump money and forget about it . When you find yourself tight for cash... there it is a short term savings reserve -- rainy day fund. Come the RRSP contribution deadline if there's excess (unlikely after Christmas lol, but there could be) just transfer the money from the ISA account to the RSP ISA account and get a higher tax refund.

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles but if not ING Direct I urge you to open up a high interest savings account at a bank separate from your daily bank account... I highly recommend PC Financial as an alternative to ING Direct, at least you can go to your local Superstore to make deposits.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I have nothing against (or for) ING, but that guy in the commercials . . . _shudder._





​


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

I am a customer of both ING Direct and President's Choice Financial and have been for many years. I have found them both to be very good organizations to deal with.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kazak said:


> I have nothing against (or for) ING, but that guy in the commercials . . . _shudder._


As irritating as that Lilydale turkey twit.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Kazak said:


> I have nothing against (or for) ING, but that guy in the commercials . . . _shudder._
> View attachment 4810​


I wonder how they ever came up with such a weird advertising strategy as having a guy with an accent from another country essentially lecturing Canadians about how they are just foolishly letting their banks screw them. But it appears to have worked for them. 

22 Minutes once did a spoof of the ING commercials. I looked for it on YouTube but couldn't find anything. If memory serves the Dutch guy says things to the effect of: "What's wrong with you Canadians, why are you so stupid?" Now whenever I see those ING commercials that seems to be the tone he's taking.

But who am I to talk, I have an ING account. I use it for stashing GST and PST that I collect from my business, until it has to be remitted and it doesn't cost me anything in service charges to hold it there. It's also better than leaving it in my regular accounts, where I'll be tempted to spend it, or where it would just sit and not get me any interest. But the main reason is now I get to work on my impersonation of the guy when I talk to people about it. "Save Your Money! (you foolish Canadians)"


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

The Doug said:


> As irritating as that Lilydale turkey twit.


:clap:


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I do sympathize with you, Miss G.

I have enough US bankers for clients to know that the entire system, from start to finish, is completely different "down south". So, I'm not sure if you experience has any relevance to ours, or vice versa.

Did you know that Canadian Cheques clear directly with the Federal Reserve in the US, cost nothing more to process than any US check, and your bank gets the money in less than 24 hours?

Then they hold it for 10, 20, 30 days and charge you a fee of $10 or $20 for the "processing". Most out-of-state checks don't clear that fast.

In any given day, there is $1.5 Billion worth of US and Canadian checks changing hands in both countries.

When I get personal checks drawn on US banks, I take them to my Canadian bank, and deposit them like any other ... no fees, no hassles, no holds.

Anyway, I do bank at ING Canada and I can attest that they are a little anal about things like identifying yourself and account numbers, and the exact correct form and procedure. I've had a few phone calls with them myself.

But, once I resigned myself to doing things their way, it went a little smoother. Banks are funny that way; they each have very distinct personalities.

I find it very easy to save with them; although I have a vague idea that I have money there, it never occurs to me to actually try to spend it. So, it gets saved, which is the whole idea.

At one time ING insisted I had to have a landline phone or they couldn't do business with me. I was able to point out they already were, and had been for some time. Although they never said "out loud" that it was OK, they made me promise to get them "the number" within a week and then they never mentioned it again. I figured it was just like the Dutch to be a stickler for procedure and simultaneously look the other way, and I'm OK with it.

Now, they _are a bank_, so if you want to hate them, my CCF ancestors can be heard cheering you on from the grave, and I don't dare disagree with them when they've got a cause to rally around. After all, they're the ones who taught me to save for "hard times" in the first place, although they much preferred the mattress or a coffee can buried in the back yard. When I was young I thought that was a silly way to save, but now that I realize how much I've paid in "fees" and how little "interest" we get today, I'm beginning to get a revelation of sorts.

I was wondering, though ... I had no problem setting up a linked account at a second bank with ING. Couldn't you do that and get your money transferred to this newer account?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The Doug said:


> As irritating as that Lilydale turkey twit.


Amen to that. I'm not letting that guy anywhere near my food.






​


----------

